# Program of Study



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey everyone. So i'm in my third year of study at University of Toronto for economics and employment relations and a minor in psychology. I know i'm kinda late in thinking about this, but as graduation is coming sooner and sooner, i don't know if this is what i want to graduate with. How did you decide on what you wanted to study? 

Some background info...

When i first went into UofT, I was in commerce. I later switched to economics and employment relations. employment relations is just human resources. I chose it because it had some psychology which i found interesting. I really enjoyed learning about the chemistry and biology in psych. Anyways, so I like science and my parents like business, so i thought economics and ER was a fair compromise (in hindsight, not really). In my second year, I've met people in my program that had the same interest as me. They were also interested in science, and specifically they were interested in the aquarium hobby. This made me wonder, if these people were in my program and were interested in the same thing, maybe this was the right program for me. Well, in the summer of first year and second i got some life science credits to see if i was applicable to switch to biochemistry. I got accepted for biochemistry. At this point i was conflicted. I didn't know what was the right choice. I know if i graduate with economics and employment relations, i could get my certification as a hr professional, or work in a bank, or maybe get my masters in hr or economics. If i get a biochemistry degree, i feel bad ass for having a bachelor of science. But I don't know what careers i would do with that degree. I would probably need to go to graduate school, but i'm not sure in what either. I like science, i just don't know what i could do with it other then being a researcher. I just feel so... confused. A little help pls...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

You should really go talk to one of those counselors on campus.

I didn't decide what I want to study, parents did...

There are plenty of things to do in science besides research. It only depends on if you're willing to go through more schooling.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

there is actually a good number of large consultation firms in the states (and I would imagine Canada as well), that look for people have a scientific and business background to do analyst/consultation work. The issue is that a lot of the ones that are closer related to science prefer candidates with PhDs in science (which depending on how much you actually like science, you may be interested).

If health is something you are interested in, there is a lot of health regulation opportunities (anywhere from pharmaceutical companies to government work). That would only require another certificate, which is like a 1 year-18 month course.

but ya, just two that popped into my mind when I read this. Jobs fairs might be a good place to start.


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Well i'm kinda wondering about if i should switch program. And i can't decide on if i should or not because there are people in my current program are like myself. I didn't ask them why they're not studying life science, though it made me wonder about myself and if i really wanted to study science or not. My question is more: how do you know you wanted to study a specific program? I am interested in science, but so are the people in commerce and HR, what makes me different that i should switch programs?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

All that I'll contribute is to say that if you do do a science/psych research degree in graduate school, don't do it unless you can really geek out on science. Unless you want to use it as a stepping stone to med school/other professional program.

Too many people do a graduate degree without a particular purpose - and they just waste 2 - 7 years of their life.


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

hey man! im at u of t too! but different campus i assume  (scarb). im in 4th year so i know what u're going through. i also worked as an academic advising counselor for 1-2 years . 
the first question you want to ask yourself is this:

would you mind more school and potentially delay your usual 4-year graduation? because if you were to switch programs now, you might have to take an extra year or 2 to get the prerequisites for the other programs.

if you still want to graduate in 4 years, then you gotta make sure that despite having changed programs (potentially), you would still be able to take all the courses to complete your program in your final year.

drop me a pm if you want more advice! 

ibetta (alex)


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

OK, speaking here as a Ph D with a science background now working in the private sector, I agree with ameekplec -- grad school won't necessarily help you find a better-paying job, and it will consume your life for at least an extra year, so do it only if you're studying something you love. 

If you love science, I'd recommend continuing with your science education. There are two main reasons for this: 1. there are far more people out there with business degrees than science degrees, so having a science degree will likely be helpful in getting a job. Also, 2. it is much easier to switch from science to business than the other way around. You can always upgrade your business skills part-time, whereas it's pretty unusual to upgrade a science degree part time. And there are lots of science-related jobs out there aside from pure research -- everything from environmental assessment to patent law to pharma sales rep to the food industry, and more.

Take a look around at careers now -- career counselling at your school, job fairs, and join LinkedIn -- and see if you can meet people for informational interviews to find out what their jobs involve. This will give you a better idea of what's out there and what you might enjoy doing.

Good luck!


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your advice. Another question is how do you know you're really into science? since I've met some people in my program, they're also into science but aren't in the a life science program, i started questioning if i'm actually interested. Right now i'm taking financial economics, it's fairly different from the previous year's economics and can get quite interesting. I still don't think i like economics, but i think i do like this aspect of it. 

So how do i know if i like science enough to switch into that undergraduate program?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

what ever you decide i would look at how many jobs are available in your chosen field, there is no point spending thousands on all different degrees to end up over qualified with no were to go. A friend of mine graduated with honors in physics engineering with a minor in business and just barely found a job some what in his field. Another friend of mine went into something to do with computers got all kinds of degrees only to discover that there weren't any decent jobs available. When he went for lesser jobs he was told he was too qualified for the position and they didn't want to take the risk of him leaving when a better job opened up. So now he lives back home working some nothing job with a pile of debt for degrees he cant use and just hating life.

*Not sure if its an option but my engineer buddy took a year off to take a paid internship which helped him land his job with Gennum, it also helped him to decide if he was making the right choice with his future.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

do what you love as thats the only way you'll succeed and be happy. period.

dont take "degrees" and all the "academia" too strongly... take it as a process of life in which you pick up interpersonal skills.

you can succeed in any field you want, so long as you're passionate and smart. not book smart (of course it helps), but you need to be smart in terms of life. that includes knowing the right people, knowing what to say and when to say things, knowing what people are thinking, etc.

so dont let others (your parents, friends, peers, colleagues) affect the way you think or your passion for something. specialize in your passion and learn everything else in life. learning is never wrong, and whatever you learn now will come back to help you in the future.


----------

